# Supresor de Picos o transitorios TVS, TVSS, STV.



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola que tal, requiero proteger la electrónica de un sistema contra transitorios en la red, me preocupan principalmente rayos.

Pero no se que dispositivo utilizar, y como se conecta?
Como en el sistema hay un motor que no esta en funcionamiento contínuo y una fuente conmutada, además he añadido un Filtro EMI.

Esto es lo que llevo de avance de lo que he investigado por mi cuenta.



> La *interferencia electromagnética* o *EMI* se puede manifestar de muchas maneras; un rayo y este genera transientes, también aparece cuando los equipos se encuentran cerca de una fuente emisora electromagnética potente.


Fuente: http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Tecnica/Interferencia_Electromagnetica.html

Con el filtro EMI/RFI la intención es no inducir ruido en la red pues estoy utilziando una fuente conmutada, y un motor de directa, además de no recibir ruido. La solución a emplear es el SCHAFFNER - FN2010-6-06 - EMI Line Filter Estoy en lo correcto?

Ahora además necesito agregar una protección contra transitorios, como rayos, ese es el motivo de mi mensaje.

Y esto es lo que se al respecto.

Hay 4 tipos:
*MOV
*Salta Chispas
*Diodos TVS
*De Gas.

Pero para mi necesidad cual elegir? En base a la siguiente cita->



> “Un *Transitorio de voltaje* usualmente anda por el orden de los milisegundos a los nanosegundos y en valor, puede alcanzar desde los 200 hasta varios miles de volts. Consiste esta etapa generalmente de los llamados *Varistores de Oxido Metálico (MOV)*.”


Fuente: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_Topologias_UPS_filtro_supresor_transistorios.asp

Y otras que leí, parece que el MOV es le más utilizado para este fin, debido a que es bidireccional, barato. Los de gas se utilzian como para telecomunicaciones y los Diodos que tienen de malo? Por que casi no se usan? Es por que solo resisten 1 operación de supresiony después se quedan en corto?

Bueno, entonces parece que la solución es un MOV, pero como se conecta? cuantos usar? basándome en lo siguiente:



> _El modo de protección depende de la conexión al circuito a proteger. Unidades de protección de "modo diferencial" se conectan entre líneas y, los de "modo común", entre los hilos de señal y tierra.  _
> _Como mínimo, un protector en "modo común" se debe colocar en cada extremo del conductor.”_


    correcto??                
Así sin más ni más??? Solo pongo uno entre fase y neutro y 2 más uno entre cada línea y la conexión a tierra? Sin ningún otro componente?

Ahora como seleccionarlos?? Si la aplicación es para 110V-127V, que voltaje debo seleccionar el VRMS? 180V?

En las hojas de datos, se manejan algunas características, cual es la que requiere de atención, El clamping=retención?, o el Breackdown= Ruptura?.

Pues eso sería un saludo y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 27, 2010)

Asi sin mas ni mas, solo que el MOV lo tienes que poner despues del fusible de proteccion de la fuente, para que este se abra y quede protegio el aparato.

Lo de Breackdown, pues tienes que escoger el voltage maximo de la red electrica, por ejemplo aqui en mexico, utilizamos la red de 120Vca,  por lo que con un Varistor de 200V queda protegido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Lo de Breackdown, pues tienes que escoger el voltage maximo de la red electrica, por ejemplo aqui en mexico, utilizamos la red de 120Vca,  por lo que con un Varistor de 140V queda protegido.



120 es tensión eficaz, pero debés usar la de pico, por que si nó, el MOV te recortaría a la RMS o un poco mas arriba, así Vp= 120V * 1.4142 = 170V, pero la tensión de línea es +/-10% (o 15%, depende del país) así que Vp= 170V * 1.1=190V
Deberías usar un MOV (varistor en mi país) de al menos 200V y por lo general se usan de 250V.
El problema es que los varistores normalmente se usan como recortadores de picos y no están pensados para fallar luego de un recorte, así que dudo mucho que te sea util para proteger un equipo contra la caída de un rayo, ya que un varistor con esa capacidad de corte te va a resultar mas costoso que el equipo a proteger. Las descargas de rayos, NORMALMENTE, se protegen con descargadores gaseosos y algunas resistencias atenuadoras, pero habría que ver exactamente que es lo que quieres proteger, por que esto de las EMI es bastante personalizado de acuerdo a lo que se trate.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 27, 2010)

Gracias, 

De momento es la opción que tengo Usar Varistores. Me cuestan cerca de 0.2dls cada uno, por el precio creo que vale la pena probarlos.

Respecto a la forma de conectarlos, me envió una amiga el siguiente documento.
Protector contra subidas de tensión

Yo lo había calculado para 127v*1.41= 179V. Lo de la variación no le puse atención, atendiendo a ello serían 196V. Así que me busco algo cercano a eso o como dices el de 250 por ser más común.

Pero, ese voltaje que es? Es que en la hoja de datos de los Varistores maneja 2 conceptos "Voltage rating" y "Voltage Clamping". 

En base a cual selecciono? Al rating? busco uno con un "Voltaje rating"=>196v? o uno con "Voltage Campling"=>196V????

Gracias

**************
He elegido ya unos, primero, para buscarlos no estan indicados en su valor pico sino en RMS, así que los busqué como 127VRMS, lo más cercano a ello es 130V, ahora si se consideran als variaciones de 10% de la línea deberán ser a 140V.

Sin embargo la búsqueda arroja m´sa resultados a 130V que 140V, lo cuál me hace decidir por los de 130V, con un clamping de 340V creo que son los adecuados.

Dejo la referencia por si alguien llega a necesitarlos. En este mismo modelo hay versiones de 3, 10, 25, 50 y 100A. Yo escojí el de 50.

Saludos

EPCOS - B72210S131K101 - METAL OXIDE VARISTOR = $0.631  
http://mexico.newark.com/epcos/b72210s131k101/metal-oxide-varistor/dp/85H1022
http://www.epcos.com/inf/70/db/var_08/SIOV_Leaded_StandarD.pdf


----------

